# Anyone familiar with Cuisinart Coffee Grinder



## Ruddmeister (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all

Fairly new to this stuff so please be gentle









I have been given a Gaggia Baby Red Dosage (well it's arriving soon) and I want to be able to make decent espresso etc

I know I am best off starting with beans rather than pre-ground and thus I need a grinder.....

Anyone familiar with the above

Cuisinart Coffee Grinder, DBM8U Auto Burr

http://www.johnlewis.com/230222107/Product.aspx

My coffee making is limited mainly to the weekends so I was hoping to keep the budget down a little

Any advice welcome


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

The grinder you are looking to buy is certainly better than many other lower priced brands out there.

I have not owned or used that particular model but the specs look okay for the price.

However, despite that claims that the parts are dishwasher friendly I wouldn't recommend putting any parts in the dishwasher.

If you do get this grinder would you mind writing a review?


----------



## dja57 (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought one of these grinders from John Lewis 2 months ago used it once at finest setting, still to course for espresso. Took it back and got a full refund witout anny problems.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great feedback - thankyou!

Many of the lower priced coffee machines fall a long way short of 'fit for purpose'

I have used in the past a Russell Hobbs burr grinder. Even on the finest setting it was still more of a french press type of grind, but when tamped hard enough you could compress the puck enough to form decent resistance and extract a fairly good shot.

The most important piece of coffee equipment is your grinder - so where possible try and spend a little extra and buy quility - the difference is noticeable.


----------



## brewjester (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I almost bought one for $30 here in the US. I didn't know if it was any good for espresso. At least I did my research before I buy anything. Thanks for posting dja57.


----------



## Ruddmeister (Nov 5, 2008)

Change of plan (and budget) added the Iberital MC2 to my 'Wanted for Christmas List' just need a wealthy relative to step in.

Although I have to say that everyone looks at me like i'm mad when I suggest spending the best part of £100 on a coffee bean grinder........my wife thinks it should be able to do the washing up too for that price


----------

